

How to create an Amazon bestseller instantly. - mbeissinger
http://realbusiness.co.uk/news/how-i-got-a-blank-book-to-the-top-of-the-amazon-charts
Incredible story on the power of marketing.
======
chopsueyar
Did someone else already do this? I could have sworn I read about this in
4-Hour Work Week (not Ferris, but someone he mentions).

